# Какой WiFi-адаптер выбрать?

## mobILL

Друзья помогите с выбором WiFi адаптера который без проблем будет работать в Linux.

Цель у меня следующая - на днях проведут домой мне выделенку - подключение к интернет-серверу и областной сети через VPN-сервак. Хочу взять WiFi точку доступа а соответственно и адапер (не хочу по квартире кабель тянуть). Может заодно и точку доступа посоветуете???

----------

## fedukoff

У меня в ноуте встроеная:

```

#lspci

........

.......

06:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

......

```

Работает на 100%, настроено через wpa_supplicant.

----------

## mobILL

Встроенный это коенчно хорошо, но я хочу купиь внешний USB

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *mobILL wrote:*   

> Встроенный это коенчно хорошо, но я хочу купиь внешний USB

 

Поиском про USB WiFi, было или тут или на генту-ру. В общем - не подарок.

Лучше купить PCMCIA или PCI если не в ноут.

----------

## _Sir_

 *mobILL wrote:*   

> Друзья помогите с выбором WiFi адаптера который без проблем будет работать в Linux.

 Если сильно не заморачиваться, то пара от D-Link DWL-G700AP (точка доступа) и PC-Card адаптер DWL-G650 должны бы тебя вполне устроить. USB-адаптеры Wi-Fi для линукс не советую. Фанаты Zyxel могут подсказать свою пару. 

Для DWL-G650 поддержка под линукс прямая, пакеты net-wireless/madwifi-ngnet-wireless/madwifi-ng-toolsnet-wireless/wpa_supplicanthttp://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_StartupВсе, пожалуй. Для других адаптеров можно использовать ndis-wrapper и драйвера от XP

----------

## ba

советую еще сходить на http://linux-wless.passys.nl/

а DWL-G650 кстати на двух разных чипах бывает...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ba wrote:*   

> а DWL-G650 кстати на двух разных чипах бывает...

 

У dlink все что угодно на каких угодно чипах бывает  :Sad: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *ba wrote:*   

> а DWL-G650 кстати на двух разных чипах бывает...

 Может быть, но пока это, к счастью, легко проверяется...

```
lspci

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility *Quote:*   

> Hardware Supported by MadWifi
> 
> ...
> 
> D-Link
> ...

 Ничего про разные чипы  :Smile: 

Драйвер поддерживает PCI, miniPCI, PC-Card но не USB

----------

## ba

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   а DWL-G650 кстати на двух разных чипах бывает... Может быть, но пока это, к счастью, легко проверяется...
> 
> ```
> lspci
> 
> ...

 

а перед покупкой?

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Ничего про разные чипы :)

 

а ты по моей ссылке сходи и посмотри :)

----------

## _Sir_

 *ba wrote:*   

> а перед покупкой?

 С буком приходишь в магАзин... Это как-то даже разумно. Я, если бы так поступил, не убил бы неделю на дурацкий Compaq Evo N600c, у которого PC-Card c XP напрочь не дружит...  :Smile: 

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *_Sir_ wrote:*   Ничего про разные чипы  
> 
> а ты по моей ссылке сходи и посмотри 

 Сходил. Я может неправильно понимаю, но _раньше_ (ревизия A1) их делали на Призм, а потом, более поздние -- на Atheros. И где ж сейчас ту раннюю версию купить? В любом случае, адаптер-то поддерживатся, теми же драйверами, стало быть, это не причина для того, чтобы отказаться от покупки  :Smile: 

А призм, кстати, один из первых чипов, который получил поддержку в линукс...

А ссылка полезная, добавил в оперу, спасибо.

----------

